# Cancillera alemana



## Gilberta Swann

No sé si es correcta la forma femenina de la palabra canciller. Se usa mucho, pero ¿es normativa? Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

Mi impresión es que no se usa en la forma femenina. Nunca lo he oído en femenino, "cancillera". El DPD lo trae como "de género común":

*canciller*. 

*2.* Es un sustantivo común en cuanto al género (_el/la canciller;_ → género2, 1a y 3g):_ «Varios ministros, entre ellos la canciller de Colombia, María Emma Mejía» _(_NHerald_ [EE. UU.] 10.2.97). *No es correcto el femenino cancillera.*



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## murciana

Coincido con Agró.
Yo siempre he oído *la canciller alemana*...
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con los compañeros, yo siempre he oido "canciller alemana", o "la Canciller Ángela Merkel". Puede ser que como "alemana" empieza por "a" dé la sensación de que se diga "cancillera".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## torrebruno

Pero solo es cuestión de que un insistente perodista se ponga a ello y se terminará implantando. Y reconociendo, como bachillera.


----------



## Jonno

Lo que no me explico es por qué no se ponen "periodistos", ya que insisten con otras palabras.


----------



## Gilberta Swann

torrebruno said:


> Pero solo es cuestión de que un insistente perodista se ponga a ello y se terminará implantando. Y reconociendo, como bachillera.



Acuérdate del verso de Góngora que aparece en Soledades, con significado de 'parlanchina'
'Esfinge bachillera'


----------



## Namarne

Pues yo convencido de que decían "la cancillera alemana" y "la cancillera Angela Merkel". A ver si la próxima empieza por consonante, caramba. 
¿Seguro, seguro que no dicen "la cancillera Merkel"? A mí ya no me suena raro, la verdad. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gilberta Swann

Namarne said:


> Pues yo convencido de que decían "la cancillera alemana" y "la cancillera Angela Merkel". A ver si la próxima empieza por consonante, caramba.
> ¿Seguro, seguro que no dicen "la cancillera Merkel"? A mí ya no me suena raro, la verdad.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, dicen la cancillera alemana Ángela Merkel; mi pregunta no era sobre el uso, que es generalizado, sino sobre su corrección.


----------



## Jonno

¿De verdad os parece tan generalizado? Yo coincido con Murciana, Agró, Antpax... Nunca lo he escuchado así.


----------



## _SantiWR_

No estoy de acuerdo con que sea un uso generalizado. De hecho antes de leer este hilo yo lo hubiera calificado de uso inexistente, pero ahora ya estoy un poco en duda


----------



## lospazio

La verdad es que yo no la había encontrado nunca, pero acabo de buscar en Google y sí, hay algunos casos. Pero bueno, si decimos _jueza, concejala_ y ¡hasta _fiscala_!, no veo por qué nos tendríamos que oponer a _cancillera_. Vamos, si todos sabemos que la discriminación y postergación de la mujer no son sino un problema gramatical.


----------



## Gilberta Swann

Jonno said:


> ¿De verdad os parece tan generalizado? Yo coincido con Murciana, Agró, Antpax... Nunca lo he escuchado así.



Te pongo un ejemplo: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...mo-modelo-reforma-laboral-para-espana-1353821


----------



## Gilberta Swann

_SantiWR_ said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que sea un uso generalizado. De hecho antes de leer este hilo yo lo hubiera calificado de uso inexistente, pero ahora ya estoy un poco en duda



Pongamos otro ejemplo: http://www.currentconcerns.ch/index.php?id=282


----------



## Gilberta Swann

lospazio said:


> La verdad es que yo no la había encontrado nunca, pero acabo de buscar en Google y sí, hay algunos casos. Pero bueno, si decimos _jueza, concejala_ y ¡hasta _fiscala_!, no veo por qué nos tendríamos que oponer a _cancillera_. Vamos, si todos sabemos que la discriminación y postergación de la mujer no son sino un problema gramatical.



Otra ración de cancillera: http://www.lavanguardia.com/economia/20120125/54245862265/foro-economico-davos-directo.html


----------



## Calambur

lospazio said:


> ...no veo por qué nos tendríamos que oponer a _cancillera_. Vamos, si todos sabemos que la discriminación y postergación de la mujer no son sino un problema gramatical.


Eso, eso. Que den por buena la "feminización" de todos los sustantivos para que, de una vez por todas, se acabe el mal trato a las mujeres.


----------



## Elxenc

lospazio said:


> La verdad es que yo no la había encontrado nunca, pero acabo de buscar en Google y sí, hay algunos casos. Pero bueno, si decimos _jueza, concejala_ y ¡hasta _fiscala_!, no veo por qué nos tendríamos que oponer a _cancillera_. Vamos, si todos sabemos que la discriminación y postergación de la mujer no son sino un problema gramatical.



¡Hola y buenas tardes!

Coincido con lospazio en preguntaros ¿Y porqué no va a poder decirse Cancillera? Acaso muchos de los que por aquí deambulamos no hemos vivido el "nacimiento" de las médic*a*s, abogad*a*s, y un montón de ejemplos en femenino. ¿Cuándo las alcaldesa dejaron de venir definidas por el diccionario de la RAE como la mujer del alcalde? No  hace tanto, igual pasaba con las juezas, ministras, etc. Todo es cuestión de costumbre. Ahora que ya hay muchas mujeres como alcaldes de sus ciudades, nadie o casi nadie, en España, las llama "la Alcalde ..." Pues con el resto de palabras de oficios o cargos sucederá igual. Todo dependerá de la cantidad de mujeres ocupando cargos.

Volviendo al tema de si la canciller/la cancillera, yo recuerdo perfectamente cuando ocupó el cargo como Cancillera la Sra. Merkel. Hubo un primer momento bastante largo en que te podías encontrar las dos formas en un mismo "noticiero", incluso diría que hubo un tiempo en que casi dominaba más la forma femenina; pero creo que hubo alguna declaración de algún académico diciendo que era preferible la forma "neutra" y el asunto cambio . Después se ha oído de todo.

Precisamente la Academia Española de la Lengua, tarda muchos años en recoger como uso "legal" las palabras que se van incorporando al uso cotidiano.No hace tanto incorporó la forma "Güisqui" para designar al Whisky de siempre. Es este uso popular es el que marca si será incluida o no en el próximo diccionario. Os recuerdo que cantidad de palabras en uso han sido retiradas del diccionario pero se siguen usando, sólo hay que mirar en ediciones antiguas para ver los cambios. En España hemos de recurrir al diccionario del uso del español de María Moliner para encontrar palabras que en le Rae ni aparecen.

Vivan las arquitectas, médicas, alcaldesas, ministras, etc. 

Y si me reprocháis que me he ido del tema. Os diré que no ha sido así. 
Yo si que he oído "la cancillera" y sigo oyéndolo, también oigo "la canciller". No hay problema en feminizar cualquier oficio. ¿Resistencias? las hay, pero no ocurre nada. El tiempo decidirá

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Elxenc said:


> Vivan las arquitectas, médicas, alcaldesas, ministras, etc.


¿Y por qué no 'alcaldas' y 'cancilleresas'?


----------



## Jonno

Gilberta Swann said:


> Te pongo un ejemplo: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...mo-modelo-reforma-laboral-para-espana-1353821



Si ejemplos podemos encontrar hasta de la barbaridad más grande, pero eso no significa que esté generalizado


----------



## Vampiro

Elxenc said:


> Coincido con lospazio en preguntaros ¿Y porqué no va a poder decirse Cancillera?


Por una razón muy simple: la palabra es "canciller", común en género.
NO es masculino.
Tampoco es "cancillero", así como no existe "juezo".
Estas discusiones me sacan de las casillas, mejor me ahorro los comentarios.
Saludos.
_


----------



## torrebruno

Tanto discutir, tanto discutir y nadie se ha parado a ver que cada vez que la llaman _cancillera_, la llaman una cosa muy fea:


> *cancillera**.*
> 
> (De _calce_2).
> * 1.     * f._ Sal._ Cuneta o canal de desagüe en las lindes de las tierras labrantías.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Es de suponer que los que así lo hacen caen también en esa ignorancia.
(Gracias, Manuel Martín Ferrand. ABC. 20/04/2006)



> La solidez ideológica ya acreditada por la canciller alemana -no digo «cancillera», que es sinónimo de cuneta- permite augurar que será la…


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Torrebruno.
(You've made my day)
_


----------



## oa2169

torrebruno said:


> Tanto discutir, tanto discutir y nadie se ha parado a ver que cada vez que la llaman _cancillera_, la llaman una cosa muy fea:
> *
> cancillera.
> (De calce2).
> 1. f. Sal. Cuneta o canal de desagüe en las lindes de las tierras labrantías.*
> 
> Es de suponer que los que así lo hacen caen también en esa ignorancia.
> (Gracias, Manuel Martín Ferrand. ABC. 20/04/2006)



Se acabó la diversión
Llegó el Comandante y mandó a parar.

Bien por esa Torrebruno y Vampiro.

Saludos.


----------



## Elxenc

Eppur, si muove... (Galileo Galilei)


----------



## Vampiro

Elxenc said:


> Eppur, si muove... (Galileo Galilei)


Frase apócrifa, dicho sea de paso.
Hace poco tiempo se abrieron algunos archivos secretos en el Vaticano, entre ellos el juicio de Galileo Galilei, y la frase de marras no figura en ninguna parte.
Sigan diciendo cancillera nomás, pero exijo consecuencia y que del mismo modo digan periodisto y electricisto.
_


----------



## murciana

Vampiro said:


> Sigan diciendo cancillera nomás, pero exijo consecuencia y que del mismo modo digan periodisto y electricisto.
> _


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La Nueva gramática de la RAE en su apartado 2.5o dice que "los sustantivos de persona agudos y terminados en -ar o -er suelen ser también comunes en cuanto al género:

_el crupier/la crupier , el canciller/la canciller."_


----------



## Calambur

Lo peor es que no va a faltar el tarúpido que, para que nadie pueda dudar del sexo del mencionado, suelte por ahí 'cancillero', 'escritoro', 'amanto/amanta', etc.


Vampiro said:


> Sigan diciendo cancillera nomás, pero exijo consecuencia y que del mismo modo digan periodisto y electricisto.
> _


¡Eso!... y poeto.


----------



## Aviador

Namarne said:


> Pues yo convencido de que decían "la cancillera alemana" y "la cancillera Angela Merkel". A ver si la próxima empieza por consonante, caramba.
> ¿Seguro, seguro que no dicen "la cancillera Merkel"? A mí ya no me suena raro, la verdad.
> 
> Saludos.


No me sorprende que te suene familiar "cancillera": _canceller_, _cancellera_, pero en castellano es de género común.


----------



## lospazio

Aviador said:


> No me sorprende que te suene familiar "cancillera": _canceller_, _cancellera_, pero en castellano es epiceno.



¡Hola Aviador!

En realidad, si no admitimos _cancillera_, _canciller_ es de género común, no epiceno, ya que decimos _el/la canciller_. 

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Tienes razón, lospazio. Gracias por la aclaración.
Para evitar llevar a otros al error, corrijo de inmediato mi intervención anterior.


----------



## duvija

A mí también me saca de las casillas, pero para el otro lado. Para mí, el uso generalizado y la corrección, van de la mano. Cuanto más se use algo, más va a llegar a ser correcto - aunque demore. Nos estamos enfrentando a un cambio en el mundo y los hablantes lo están definiendo mejor que las viejas reglas escritas por 'alguien'.


----------



## Namarne

Yo estoy de acuerdo, duvija, salvo quizá, si me permites, en el último 'alguien', porque igual que "los hablantes lo están definiendo" ahora, hubo otros que lo definieron antes. Los 'alguien' lo pondrían por escrito, tal vez, pero las reglas de la lengua digo yo que están implícitas. Y si vamos a pensar que estos "hablantes" son mejores que aquellos, en fin...


----------



## lospazio

La verdad es que a mí no me gustan mucho ni _cancillera_ , ni _concejala_, ni _fiscala_. Pero creo que no tiene mucho sentido oponerse al uso. Creo que, a veces, las personas que nos interesamos por la lengua perdemos de vista que somos una ínfima minoría en un océano de hablantes que no son conscientes del idioma, simplemente lo usan. La abrumadora mayoría de las personas, aun cultas, no distinguen un complemento directo de un verbo pronominal ni una pasiva refleja de una flexión de número; no indagan permanentemente en estas cosas como hacemos los que participamos en este foro. Lo más que podemos hacer es no usar nosotros las palabras o las formas que no nos agradan. Podemos seguir diciendo _la canciller, la juez, la presidente _si eso nos da placer.

Resulta ilustrativo ver qué ocurrió con casos como este en el pasado. Por ejemplo, hasta mediados del siglo XX, los puristas se oponían tenazmente al uso de las palabras _control_ y _controlar_, porque las consideraban galicismos inaceptables. Y pregunto, ¿hay alguien acá que no las use? ¿Alguien podría describir cuál es el daño profundo que su uso masivo le ha hecho al español?


----------



## duvija

Namarne said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo, duvija, salvo quizá, si me permites, en el último 'alguien', porque igual que "los hablantes lo están definiendo" ahora, hubo otros que lo definieron antes. Los 'alguien' lo pondrían por escrito, tal vez, pero las reglas de la lengua digo yo que están implícitas. Y si vamos a pensar que estos "hablantes" son mejores que aquellos, en fin...



En fin, el último 'alguien' fue un ataque de feminismo inútil por parte mía. Es que en la RAE solía haber muchos hombres y poquísimas mujeres, y muchos fueron los resultados de esa desigualdad.


----------



## duvija

Para mí, claramente, esta es una parte del lenguaje que está en vaivén. El resultado no se sabrá antes de que pasen muchos años. Apareció la necesidad de aclarar que en ciertas carreras/oficios/trabajos, quien los hace es mujer, y por eso se empieza a usar el género femenino en lugares donde antes no se necesitaba. Veremos. Los hablantes tienen la palabra.


----------

